# تنبيه هام لجميع المشاركين فى قسم الاخبار



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2012)

الفتره دى يجماعه
بلاقى مواضيع كتيييره جدا متخصش قسم الاخبار 

مثلاً 

بلاقى صورتين لشخصيات عامه وبينهم مقارنه معمولين فى موضوع فى قسم الاخبار

بلاقى استطلاع فقط 

وحاجات تانيه كتيير

ياريت مش أى موضوع موجود فى اى منتدى فى قسم الاخبار ننقله لهنا فى قسم الاخبار

ياريت نتأكد ان ده خبر منشور فى احد الجرايد او احد المواقع التابعه للجرائد او المجلات
أ*تمنى نحافظ ع اختصاص القسم
ولو مش عارفين ان الموضوع اللى هننقله خبر ولا ايه بالظبط
يبقى ننزله فى القسم العام *


----------



## ++Narawas++ (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على التنبيه لكن لو نقلت الموضوع للقسم العام أفضل من الغلق

ربي يباركك


----------

